# Great day to go to Petsmart



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well Leila and I FINALLY got to petsmart today. I've been wanting to take her for a looong time and today I was free and the temp was 60,... so awesome day. The best part was they had their coats/fleeces/sweaters etc. clearanced and must have recently done it cuz they had a great selection. Leila got a lovely knit sweater








and a super soft girly fleece hoodie








she wore her cheerleader dress there, and one lady came up and said "what kind of dog is this?" to which i responded "chihuahua" then she said "aww *HE'S * cute."  I hate that. I mean seriously she has a DRESS on, doesn't that clarify her sex?? I wouldnt put a cheerleader dress on a boy! One lady asked if she was a teacup. bahaha.. I said "no just a regular chihuahua". And she said,"But, she's so tiny!" I wasn't going to go into that whole deal.
Anyhoo I got a super cute small chihuahua puppy calendar for 75%off which came to 2 bucks. And she got a 3 pack of bones, which she loves.  The tops she got both had been 25 dollars (WHO would pay that??) I got them at $6.25 a piece.  I was gonna get her one of there fur collared sparkly winter coats but the color i liked they didn't have her size.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aweosme haul!! I love the sweater especially. But Leila could make anything look stylish lol. The biggest thing I miss about not working any more is I don't get out to the town that has our PetSmart.. I love shopping their clearance section. And now that it's nearing Spring it's perfect timing to stock up on all the sweaters and hoodies for next season...


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love that sweater on her. She takes the best pictures, shes just so expressive. 

I have the same problem with my dogs, two are black and white and everyone calls them "he". My husband even says they look like boys and not to put pink on them lol. I'm gonna have to go back to petsmart in another town, the one I went to was so picked over!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Aweosme haul!! I love the sweater especially. But Leila could make anything look stylish lol. The biggest thing I miss about not working any more is I don't get out to the town that has our PetSmart.. I love shopping their clearance section. And now that it's nearing Spring it's perfect timing to stock up on all the sweaters and hoodies for next season...


Thank you!  I am glad she is probably her size she'll stay and i can shop ahead and get the deals.



Cambrea said:


> I love that sweater on her. She takes the best pictures, shes just so expressive.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  I just don't get it. I don't think being black makes her like boyish.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if some people have male dogs so they associate all dogs as being male? Then again people did the same thing to my daughter in a pink frilly dress when she was a baby so maybe some people are just a little slow.


----------



## VannaMae85 (Feb 9, 2011)

I also went to Petsmart today, and got asked if "he" was a teacup or toy. I said no, "just a chihuahua" and she went into how she had a teacup...then I say her name is Vanna and she still asks if its a boy or girl! Come on now! Lol!
Our clearance section was picked over, we went there for strictly business (shampoo) so we didn't get to bring home any fun stuff. Still had a good time though! And convertible top was down on the way there...perfect February day!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't take it personally, i've learned that some things are just generalizations. The person may have known but just referred to her as such.

For example this is a conversation I hear everyday: "Go get me a coke" "What do you want?" "A sprite"

People are just jaded I think.

Cute just the same!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

AW Leila so glad you got to go out and have fun today at Petsmart!! She looks so cute in her outfits!! Yes, I have had people think my girls are BOYS when they are in pink :/ I think many people think black dogs are BOYS right away lol Rather they have a cheerleading outfit on or not...Leila is adorable! I just love her!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow Leila made out!!! I love the sweater the best...so cute!! I just hate when people make general statements. Just have to ignore them. Ive been getting the teacup question about Lacey alot :foxes15:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Wow Leila made out!!! I love the sweater the best...so cute!! I just hate when people make general statements. Just have to ignore them. Ive been getting the teacup question about Lacey alot :foxes15:


Thanks!! I do too 
Yeah people just don't know unless they are chi lovers and have really researched the breed.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

you got some awesome bargains, I am seriously in love with the 2nd sweater


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Loving the sweater..it looks amazing on her !!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what great deal you and leila got i love the sweater


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! I was at Petsmart today and saw that exact same sweater! I SO wanted to buy it for Jazz, but they didn't have her size.

And I know what you mean about the gender thing. I wondered if Tango's frequently mistaken for a girl because he's white. It doesn't matter what I dress him in, what color his harness and leash is in, it's either assumed he's a girl, or I'm asked his gender. What's even more frustrating is when I have them out together. Tango is ALWAYS in basic red or black, Jazz is ALWAYS in florals and pink. I mean, come ON! Could I MAKE it any plainer???


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

those are just adorable sweaters! Maybe ill go check out petsmart today


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww Leila is adorable in her new GIRLY outfits.  My daughter and I are going shopping today for swimsuits (we are going on a cruise in April) and there is a PetSmart in the shopping center so we will have to check out their clearance rack and see if anything is left. Maybe we need to design pink doggie sweaters that say Hello, I'm a GIRL! and blue sweaters that say Hello I'm a BOY! for the people that just don't get it. LOL


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the sweater!!! Leila is soooo beautiful


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> you got some awesome bargains, I am seriously in love with the 2nd sweater


 Me too!! 


rubia said:


> Loving the sweater..it looks amazing on her !!


Thank you  can't wait to take her out in it. lol


sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi what great deal you and leila got i love the sweater


I love good deals!!  thanks!


Tink said:


> Wow! I was at Petsmart today and saw that exact same sweater! I SO wanted to buy it for Jazz, but they didn't have her size.
> 
> And I know what you mean about the gender thing. I wondered if Tango's frequently mistaken for a girl because he's white. It doesn't matter what I dress him in, what color his harness and leash is in, it's either assumed he's a girl, or I'm asked his gender. What's even more frustrating is when I have them out together. Tango is ALWAYS in basic red or black, Jazz is ALWAYS in florals and pink. I mean, come ON! Could I MAKE it any plainer???


 aww  They had a coat i wanted but didn't have her size. 
It is so frustrating. I guess i should get a white chi ahaha!



MndaNGmoe said:


> those are just adorable sweaters! Maybe ill go check out petsmart today


Yes you should! 


MakNLFi said:


> Awww Leila is adorable in her new GIRLY outfits.  My daughter and I are going shopping today for swimsuits (we are going on a cruise in April) and there is a PetSmart in the shopping center so we will have to check out their clearance rack and see if anything is left. Maybe we need to design pink doggie sweaters that say Hello, I'm a GIRL! and blue sweaters that say Hello I'm a BOY! for the people that just don't get it. LOL


Haha that is a great idea! 


amyalina25 said:


> I love the sweater!!! Leila is soooo beautiful


awwl Thank so much!!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww she looks so sweet! I adore the brown flowery sweater
i also get that i mean coco is wearing a pink fluffy coat and all that and i still get the whole HE deal


----------

